
How Long Will the Gulf of Mexico Oil Spill Last? - jacquesm
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=how-long-will-oil-spill-last
======
krschultz
The engineering side of this situation has been underreported. (Maybe I don't
follow the right websites) I support people submitting more stories on the
tech side of the spill to HN. Considering the entire thing is being done by
robots at 5,000 ft deep, there is some real technology getting used here.

~~~
noelchurchill
I've heard one of the biggest risks with global warming is that as the ocean
water changes temperatures it has the potential to alter the flow of ocean
water currents.

I'm wondering if this oil spill somehow has the potential to do the same
thing. Maybe the change in consistency of the water in the gulf. Maybe the
layer of oil on the surface will cause water temperatures beneath it. Maybe
the lack of oxygen beneath the layer of oil will wreak some unknown
consequences.

Any good resources on this topic?

~~~
krschultz
It definitely will have some effect, but man is that hard to predict. I think
we won't see information on that for a while, we still barely understand the
currents of the ocean to begin with.

